# How to make "butterfly" table extensions?



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

How to make "butterfly" table extensions as on this table?
Thank you.


----------



## Thewoodman2000 (Jan 2, 2013)

http://www.hafele.com/us/external/catalog/pages09-02/1001.pdf

Bert,
try that link and see if this is hardware that could work for you
James


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

James, thank you but I do not hing that this is the correct thing.
This is for drop leaf.


----------



## Thewoodman2000 (Jan 2, 2013)

http://www.rockler.com/woodworking/Drop-Leaf-Table-Hardware
http://woodworker.com/6-drop-leaf-support-mssu-941-399.asp

try these too
James


----------



## Thewoodman2000 (Jan 2, 2013)

the Hafele one is a different style or way of dealing with drop leafs
You hinge the leaf and lift it up and this slides out from under the main part of the table to support the leaf in its up position. it does have a less work load rating but its a nicer looking install at times.

good luck and let us know what you end up with
James


----------



## Thewoodman2000 (Jan 2, 2013)

Bert,
now i get it you want the middle part. Boy i wish i could say its Monday but its Tuesday. Maybe I can say the sun was in my eyes! OK I don't have an excuse.
I will try again and see if i can find something.

James


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you James

I found one http://www.poettker.com/Produkte/klappmechaniken02.php?lang=en

https://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/showthread.php?16558-Butterfly-Leaf-Explained


----------



## Thewoodman2000 (Jan 2, 2013)

http://www.rapidstartusa.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/butterfly-leaf-hardware-set-1.pdf
https://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/showthread.php?16558-Butterfly-Leaf-Explained

all i could find sorry dont have anything better to give

James


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Michael Fortune does this one and I believe he wrote an article for Fine Woodworking. He also taught a class on the topic at Marc Adams School of Woodworking.

Here's a link referencing the article though not the actual article.

Michael Fortune Butterfly Table


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I found the article but he does not tells us how to make it, thank you JAAune

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/38297/butterfly-tables-by-michael-fortune

Jacob, I really like your work.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks. Feel free to punch the Facebook "like' button if you wish, I won't object!

Regarding the article, you'd have to find the actual magazine article in issue #220. I've seen it before and I'm pretty sure it does give all the dimension and hardware information.

If you don't have the magazine or the CD archive perhaps it could be located at the library.

The other option if you feel like messing around with it is to follow this link and sign up for the free trial on Finewoodworking.com long enough to get the information you seek.
 
Finest Way to Expand a Table Preview - Michael C. Fortune


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I do not use facebook


----------

